# Aluminum Shadow interior trim?



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I have a question about the different interior trims available on an M3 coupe. 
I know Titanium Shadow trim is standard on an M3 (please correct me if I'm wrong). And then there is the option of aluminum trim, right? 
Is Aluminum Shadow interior trim the correct name of the aluminum trim that is available as a $300 option in the U.S.A.
-Lori


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks atyclb.
-Lori


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Atyclb,

Are you sure about the 'shadow' part? I've never seen it listed as other than 'aluminum' or 'brushed aluminum' trim...:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CzTom said:


> *Atyclb,
> 
> Are you sure about the 'shadow' part? I've never seen it listed as other than 'aluminum' or 'brushed aluminum' trim...:dunno: *


yes

edit--I'm pretty sure, anyway


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bmwworld.com/models/years/2003/m3_coupe.htm

http://dutyfirst.com/E46/e46part_numbers.htm


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

unfortunately the image link is dead in the following, but it seemed as if it was conclusive:

http://forums.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=565939&page=1


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

*Some sample pics...*



















Jeff


----------

